

Selected questions from Quora and Stack Overflow regarding JavaScript - rmontanaro
http://blog.rmontanaro.com/2011/01/02/selected-questions-from-quora-and-stack-overflow-regarding-javascript

======
util
The Stack Overflow discussion points out that the patent hitting rollover
menus was going to soon be (and is now) expired: "A long, legal way to say
this patent is public domain on 10/5/2010 and these guys are probably trying
to snag a nickel before it goes out."

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2609936/javascript-css-
ro...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2609936/javascript-css-rollover-
menus-are-patented-and-subject-to-licensing)

